# 2½ unidentified centipedes



## Tarantula (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi!

I bought three new pedes in Hamm last Saturday. These two were un IDed and they seem to be diffrent species. Not sure though.. If they are one of them is from Kenya and the other is from Tanzania, not sure wich one though!

1.






2.







I also bought this one as _S. morsitans_, but I'm pretty sure she (think it is a she) is a _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_ "Blue Ring"


----------



## bistrobob85 (Sep 18, 2006)

Well the first one looks like a Scolopendra Mirabilis from Tanzania, the second one looks like an african red head tiger centipede but i couldnt give you the latin name... Does anybody know it? 

 phil.


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 18, 2006)

okey thanks! I have found the Scolopendra mirabilis paper and I will try to get a copy of it.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Sep 18, 2006)

second one could be Sc.morsitans


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote from a caresheet about _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_ on *Scolopendromorpha.com*  - "wrongfully known as _Scolopendra morsitans_"

So Im pretty sure "she" is _E. trigonopodus_.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Sep 18, 2006)

nono nick
i am saying the red one on pic.2


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 18, 2006)

aha okey sorry!


----------



## Steven (Sep 19, 2006)

MetalDragon_boy said:


> okey thanks! I have found the Scolopendra mirabilis paper and I will try to get a copy of it.


which paper are you referring to ?

second one does look male sc.morsitans to me


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 19, 2006)

Then it probably is one! 


This is the paper:


Porat C.O. von "Om några exotiska Myriopoder" Bihang till Kongliga Svenska Vetenskaps-Akademien Handligar. 1876: 4(7) 48 pp., see p. 18.


----------



## Tarantula (Sep 30, 2006)

I bought this centipede today. Any idea on ID? I think she (think it is a she, very fat and short terminal legs) is some kind of _Ethostigmus_ sp. But I am not 100.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Sep 30, 2006)

Ethmostigmus trigonopodus 'tanzanian tellow leg'


----------



## Black Hawk (Oct 1, 2006)

don't the spiracles make it a Rhysida sp. tho? maybe i'm getting confused but don't bumps=Rhysida??


----------



## Tarantula (Oct 1, 2006)

justGreg said:


> Ethmostigmus trigonopodus 'tanzanian tellow leg'


Are you sure? I have another pede that was IDed like a Tanzanian yellow leg and it is black on its back. Although it is much smaller than this one..


----------



## Steven (Oct 1, 2006)

lesson 1 in taxonomy of your Scolopendrid centipedes,...
don't look at colors or size  

both your pedes have
spiracles on T7 and T8, headplate underneath T1,which are 2 of the keys to Ethostigmus,... 

Ethostigmus trigonopodus is the most common African Ethostigmus spec.,
actually the ONLY Ethostigmus spec. in Africa as i'm aware,
(correct me if i'm wrong)


----------

